# amour vrs.synthroid ?????



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

​Hi,everyone.I have some ?'s and concerns I would like input please.The last time I posted labs that were done in june Dr. increased levo to 100m .I called in aug. and explain still having weird symptoms.She switched me to name brand synthroid after about3 weeks some improvement but still not totally well. I recently switched GP and she suggested amour ,she also had lab results from endo that's when realized T4 and T3 not even tested.She also mentioned adreanal fatigue? .I go today for results,they told me via phone some abnormal results.One of the test was saving my urine for 24 hr and refrigerating it? ,not sure why .Here's the thing my endo wont even concider it ,I asked a year ago after my TT .Ive been reading a lot about side effects of synthroid and seems like I have a lot of them( anxiety,palpitions,tremors,) I also have a lot of fatigue and some brain fog.I kinda joke and tell hubby sick and tired of feeling and tired! .I new GP switches me to amour I'm sure my Endo will stop seeing me ,why are they so apposed to it? .Any input would be greatly appreciated ,Thanks EVERYONE!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it's really hard to comment without any lab results. 

I wouldn't make any changes until you have the free t4 and free t3 tests. Otherwise you are basically taking shots in the dark.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Anytime you change dose or manufacturer you should have labs drawn and the labs you must insist they run are the Free T-4 and Free T-3.

Too many changes too soon are also going to make you feel poorly.


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

I go today for results My ? why are Endo so against Amour?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

The simple answer? Because natural desiccated can't be patented. :tongue0013:

Can you tell I'm jaded yet? If not, keep reading. 

The manufacturers of synthetic send drug reps into doctors' offices who give them swag and talk up their drug. At the same time they tell them things like desiccated is unstable, it doesn't have a consistent amount of active hormone in it, that T3 is worthless or will weaken patients' bones or will make them hyper, that it isn't on the market anymore... I've even heard of a few doctors telling patients that it comes from cows and can give them mad cow disease, and they certainly didn't get that from studying up on it. At the same time the drug manufacturers give money in the form of grants to medical associations like the AMA, AACE, etc. They also pay for their big conferences, symposiums, etc. and advertise heavily during them. Needless to say, doctors are brainwashed, almost from the first day of medical school, into thinking synthetic=good, desiccated=bad, while synthetic was the second most prescribed drug in in the U.S. in 2011 and still somewhere in the top 5 today.

If pharmaceutical companies could have patented desiccated they would all have a version of it, it would be advertised and hyped as a miracle drug (aren't they all) and it's brand name(s) would be printed across coffee mugs and mouse pads. Instead, they had to come up with the synthetic version.

There are doctors out there that don't buy the hype and will prescribe it. You're going to have to do some searching to find them though. The easiest way is to contact your pharmacies and ask them for a list of doctors that send in scripts for it.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

It might be that your endo has seen great/good results with things other than armour -- it might be on the bottom of the list. (A quick look at the history of treating thyroid issues is a bit enlightening as to how "old school" but not necessarily bad some of the old medicines were... The doctors way back when didn't have synthetic chemical compounds like synthroid - but they did have lamb thyroid and pig thyroid. I read in one of the old historical accounts that one of the doctors' treatments was to eat fried lamb thyroid 1x per week. So now we're just so far more advanced -- but maybe synthetic is or isn't as effective for some people. I don't know if it will work for me. But I do appreciate that my endo knows that 1/3 of all hashimotos can go into remission - the way to try and get it into remission is to catch it early, treat it fast and aim for a TSH of 1.0 (so I'm told by an expert endo) and understanding he wants to accomplish the best for me - helps me understand. I suspect your endo has a goal in mind as well -- a goal to help to treat you.


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got home from Dr.app. But she didn't give me lab#"s but said free t4 was high .Was taking 100mcg synthroid. Now will be taking 60 Mg of armour,, "Hopefully. Some of the crazy symptoms will improve. IS there anyone who felt better with armour? THANKS!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I take Westhroid and love, love, love it. I tried Synthroid and had terrible headaches. My naturopath treats my hashi's and my regular doctor hates dessicated thyroid medications and won't prescribe them. He says its because "you never know what your gonna get". He thinks levels vary from one pig to the next so one bottle is one way and another bottle can be totally different. All I know is that synthetics (Synthroid) made me feel HORRIBLE and Westhroid hasn't given me any issues. I was on Naturethroid and I was switched and given a little "bump" as my TSH went up a bit. So far so good.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I love Armour and feel good on it. I felt like I had the flu constantly on levo alone (several different formulations) and levo combined with cytomel.


----------

